# Classes, Instruction, mentoring, anything?



## Nobbyness (Sep 1, 2008)

I live in Tallahassee, FL, and would like to learn more. Simple enough, eh?

I've read and searched and subscribed to this magazine and that website and most of what I've received I believe I've been able to grasp. Most. But I need something more - something more than the glimmerings of brilliance so generously given out in forums such as this.

Have been trying really hard to find something more formalized (i.e. classes) with absolutely no success.

Local colleges (of which we have 4), nothing. The local community college had a class but that was aimed at the contractor's market, and that's dead so they canned it.
Private classes/tutors? Nothing.
Googling? Nothing. Nearest hits were between 200 and 400 miles away.

I'm interested enough (not to mention stubborn enough) to plug away and figure out most things for myself. Not my preferred route, though.

Anyone have any suggestions on where to from here?

By way of context, this is a fun/curiousity/satisfaction of a job well done thing for me and it is not, nor is it ever likely to become, my livelihood. I enjoy it enough to plug away and I shall, in time, figure many things out for myself (not forgetting tapping into the wonderful resources that this forum presents), but I'd prefer not to. Not laziness on my part so much as it is recognition that the best way to learn isn't something that can be replaced by a pc, a high-speed internet connection, and a Google search.

Any and all suggestions welcome.

Thanks in advance, Patrick.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Patrick, if you have a Woodcraft store near by you are in luck. They have classes on all aspects of wood working... routing, carving, lathe turning, cabinet making, etc. Just go to www.woodcraft.com to find a store near you.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Do a Google search for Tallahassee woodworkers. On the second page there are links and contact info on many woodworking groups in your area.


----------

